# A new Zipper



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm going to introduce a new version of the Zipper in a month or so, with some new features that will make it even easier to use. Even though we've had great discussion in the Zipper thread, it's become impossible to read in it's entirety, and much of it refers to older versions of the Zipper that are no longer applicable. When I introduce the new version, I plan to start a new thread. In addition to focusing on the latest version of the Zipper, I'd like the opening post of the thread to link to some of the good discussions that are buried in the current Zipper thread. This, along with the Zipper wiki, should provide a good knowledge base moving forward. If you're willing, please help me compile some of this information by PM'ing me with links to some of the Zipper discussions you think are especially helpful. Thanks!


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Series 3 support (assuming prerequisites)?


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

Russ,
how will the NEW ZIPPER affect those of us that have the old zipper on our drives now? will there be a NEW ENHANCEMENT SCRIPTS as well? thanks


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

IMHO - your drive is already hacked, the new version should not be an issue.


----------



## sven_kirk (Sep 11, 2005)

What would really help, is to keep multiple but not duplicate, Zipper threads. 
Like limiting threads to 1)general installation <sticky please!>, 2)installation help, 3)networking help, and 4)upgrading/slice help.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

ciper said:


> Series 3 support (assuming prerequisites)?


Series 3 Tivos are already supported by the Sapper.


----------



## morenu (Oct 2, 2004)

heh, well thats an odd coincidence, I was about to look around on fixing my April 07 install of a 320gb drive and zipper.

not sure what I did wrong (my 320 GB drive only allowed the original 40GB space for storage)... but figured I would just redo it. now I guess I will do more research and wait till you put out the new version  I love researching this stuff, But I always feel like when I am done, I want someone to "check my answers" before I start.

Anyway, good to hear. Where would be the best place to keep tabs on your progress with this update?

Thanks


----------

